# Aquarium tank brands



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello i was told that marineland tanks were pretty bad and many of them leak. are there any brands that are floor safe!? lol Thanks


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

i love AI Starfire tanks from aquainspiration.....


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

If you're going to shell out some big bucks for a tank, nothing beats ADA. Sure there is a lot of nice tanks out there but honestly, if you're putting in the bucks why not go for the top dog.

Beside, I know you guys want that ADA sticker at the side. The price difference in the smaller tank sizes are barely noticeable, add in 20 - 30 dollars and you can avoid explaining to people what a StarFire tank is every time someone ask. 

I believe Lucky's carries the ADA tanks and AI has told me they will too soon. 

The hobby is blooming fellas, I think we can finally get some quality stuff up here.

The two things from ADA that are worth buying is their tanks and substrate, maybe their glass line diffusers but man they are quite expensive.


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

so how much are the 4ft 75 gallon tanks from them? im looking at big tanks and their site only has those small dingky cubes which are not what i'm looking for.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

FlyingHellFish said:


> If you're going to shell out some big bucks for a tank, nothing beats ADA. Sure there is a lot of nice tanks out there but honestly, if you're putting in the bucks why not go for the top dog.
> 
> The two things from ADA that are worth buying is their tanks and substrate, maybe their glass line diffusers but man they are quite expensive.


I agree; ADA is definitely worth the purchase. Just looking at the glass, you can tell that it is very clear. In addition, the craftsmanship is excellent.

Once you place the aquarium next to a "normal" one, the difference in clarity is even more pronounced.



xriddler said:


> so how much are the 4ft 75 gallon tanks from them? im looking at big tanks and their site only has those small dingky cubes which are not what i'm looking for.


The 120 cm x 50 cm x 50 cm aquarium sells for $359.99, according to the Aqua Inspiration website.

Next time look more carefully


----------



## xriddler (Feb 16, 2012)

I actually only went to the ada site not ai but thx i will take a looksie


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

xriddler said:


> I actually only went to the ada site not ai but thx i will take a looksie


Unfortunately, there is no ADA retailer in Canada.

If you understand Japanese, the Japanese website has the list price for a similarly sized aquarium (120 cm × 45 cm × 60cm).


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I believe this is the Canadian distributor for ADA
http://www.miyabi-aqua.com/


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Oooh, there's actually a licensed distributor now...


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

I like both Aqueon tanks and Miracles tanks.

I have a 65g and 50g from Miracles, and a 150g from Aqueon.

all have been set up for years now. 

I am not a fan of marineland tanks, they use slightly thinner glass than either miracles or aqueon for large sized tanks and the silicone seals are a little thinner.

the main thing I like about larger sized Aqueon tanks is the trim is much beefier and the plastic cross braces are thicker than those used by marineland or miracles. 

that being said, I think Miracles has the best silicone work in the business.

if there was such as thing as a miracles tank with Aqueon trim, that would be the perfect tank LOL


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I have only one Miracles, a 20 long, and the inner fillet is almost nonexistant, a thing of beauty. As far as Marineland, $100 for a 75 vs almost $400 for an ADA; no brainer for me.Can't speak to the quality for the bigger tanks, but was told by someone who owns a bunch of both that Miracles is far superior to Aqueon. Then, as far as Marineland goes, Rusty Wessel has 94 of them in his 1400 sq. ft. fish house, half of which are the 265s. To be fair, Marineland is one of his sponsors. Bottom line is that any brand can have a leaker. I have several brands, as most of my tanks were bought as leakers.


----------

